# Lighting up my Yardworks (MTD)...



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a 9 year old Yardworks, made by MTD, that was bought at Canadian Tire. A few years after I got it the bulb in the headlight blew. I never did bother with it because I usually have lots of light around the driveway.
Anyway, recently I picked up a bulb for it (bulb # 890, 12v, 27w). It worked perfectly... for about a week. 
Is there a special type of bulb for these in-dash headlights that can accept the vibration? Is there a way to reduce vibrations? I paid $8.00 for the bulb Aand don't want to make it a weekly purchase...


----------



## BLUEGUY (Nov 10, 2010)

I would suggest strapping on a LED bicycle light. They hold up well, batteries will last the season, and they are waterproof.


----------



## djturnz (Feb 2, 2011)

Or look for the LED bulb equivelant.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

LEDs...never thought of that. Great idea. I'm gonna try to hunt one down.
Thanks for the tips


----------



## sboricic (Jan 18, 2011)

*led light*

Try a dollar store first if you're shop for a led light. I've seen them here in Ontario at Dollarama. They also carry bicycle led lights.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Good idea... Haven't had any snow in a while so have sort of put the new light on the back burner. I will have a look in our local Dolarama store. Thanks for the tip...


----------

